# Spaghettios



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Recently There was another recall, this time for Spaghettios with meat balls. So this prompted me to ask the question : How do you like your Spaghettios ? Hot , cold , meatballs or not , cheese sauce or regular , you get the idea.....
I prefer mine hot and plain , just the plain sauce .


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

I prefer mine to remain at the store. Blech







<- even looks like spew-gaggy-ohs


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Like so many other American kids, I grew up on Spaghettios (and Beanee Weenees, of course







). I like the plain old standard version. I can eat them either heated up or cold right from the can.









Never been a fan of meatballs in general, which appears to be a good thing in this case.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

And the most meatballs you ever got in a single can of them was how many? I got 24 once and that was the most I ever heard of. You were supposed to get only 18 in a can. I also had to have mine super hot! Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Too bad you had to open the can to find the bonus meatballs. You might have had a collector's item.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like 'em, but only hot.


----------

